# Chinese Algea Eaters



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

Has anyone setup a tank specifically for CAE's (Gyrinocheilus aymonieri) before? I know the negatives associated with CAE's but I wanted to do something a little different.I have a 55 gallon empty,although a 6 ft tank would be better, for this. My biggest concern is how the fish would behave with each other,I know CAE's at adult sizes will fight but is that based on territorial needs ,desire to breed or something else? I was thinking of a total of 3 fish bought as small as possible and allowed to grow out. Your thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated.Thanks


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I know nothing about these fish, but I do know 3 is a bad number. Just like kids. One or two get along fine. Throw in a third one and there is a fight. Just my thoughts.

have a blessed day


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Although they say that the CAE can grow to 10",I would think 5-7 inches would be a max in an aquarium.Breeding has not been achieved in aquariums so I don't think "future" issues with that would be an issue either.
I totally agree with vreugy that 3 will probly lead to trouble ,and just thinking with any reference to site,I would say 5-7 would be a better stocking option.strong lighting or "good" lights left on a little too long would make sense also to grow algae while they ar young.They may take to whatever food you offer quicker,but most info says algae while young/small, but will adapt to "leftover food" upon adulthood.


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

After a little more research it seems a group of six or more is the recommended stocking level. I wouldn't be comfortable putting that many fish of that size in a 55.Oh' well I'll come up with something for this 55. Thanks all


----------

